# Apparent 69 GTO ashtray light



## pontiacmatt (May 19, 2013)

Apparently this is a fiber optic lite for the ashtray in my 69 GTO. It doesn't seem to fit in hole in ashtray so I assume this end goes in the gauge cluster somewhere. Any idea where? Thanks for your help or at least looking.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Oblique lamp*

My old '73 Cadillac had fiber optic indicators for the turn signals and brake lamps. I am not aware that they installed fiber optics before '73, at all. (Although my '63 Cadillac had lights on the top of the fenders that appeared fiber optic, I don't think they were). And if that was fiber optic, that looks like it would be the sending unit, so it wouldn't really make sense to be an ashtray lamp.???


----------



## tom miller (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Matt,
I have a 68 GTO with a fiber optic cable for the ashtray too. The manual I have shows the end with the lamp like yours plugging into one of the sockets in the dash. Just pick one near the ash tray that comes on with the dash lights. The one in my car plugs into the back of the radio where there is a lamp. Not much light comes through mine so don't expect much.
Tom


----------



## pontiacmatt (May 19, 2013)

Thanks. I wasn't as concerned with the ashtray lite as where the other end went. I had considered the radio after I posted. I have the drivers seat out as I had it recovered and now is a great time to crawl under the dash and take care of "loose ends". On second look I realize there were a couple of grounding contacts on the front of the socket that I didn't notice before. I couldn't figure out how it would work before with just a plastic socket. I guess a litebulb went on in my head also.


----------

